# Won't fire



## Yote (Sep 19, 2020)

Got an older peerless natural gas steam furnace that won't fire up. New thermostat last year, changed the old telephone wire that they used as thermostat wire to actual thermostat wire and put in a new thermopile and still no fire up. Got any ideas?


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Yote said:


> Got any ideas?


Yes. Call someone licensed to work on steam furnaces. Preferably before you blow someone up.


----------



## Yote (Sep 19, 2020)

Not an option, on a fixed income & can't find anyone who will work on it for $40


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Yote said:


> can't find anyone who will work on it for $40


well there’s your problem.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

A steam furnace? Is this for a sauna?


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

skoronesa said:


> A steam furnace? Is this for a sauna?


Apparently steam furnace is an older term for a boiler based heating system. Even more reason to have a licensed and insured professional take a look at it.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Yote said:


> Not an option, on a fixed income & can't find anyone who will work on it for $40



Prior planning prevents poor performance. Plan for retirement. Apparently you didn't. Sucks to be you.


----------

